# A cazzo di cane



## Blackman

Scusate il registro colloquiale, ma mi è stato chiesto e non ho saputo rispondere...

Dalle mie parti si usa per qualcosa di malfatto, malriuscito. 
Cos'ha il pene canino che non va?


----------



## infinite sadness

Forse perché se ne va per i fatti suoi, non rispondendo ai comandi del cervello.


----------



## macforever

Pare che il cane faccia una certa fatica ad accoppiarsi con sufficiente destrezza, perché non centra subito il bersaglio. Chiedo scusa a tutti per il linguaggio non proprio scientifico.
Risulterebbe quindi una cosa fatta male.


----------



## Blackman

macforever said:


> Pare che il cane faccia una certa fatica ad accoppiarsi con sufficiente destrezza, perché non centra subito il bersaglio. Chiedo scusa a tutti per il linguaggio non proprio scientifico.
> Risulterebbe quindi una cosa fatta male.



Fantastico! Mi sembra la spiegazione più plausibile. Grazie.


----------



## macforever

Blackman, ho trovato alcune righe sull'argomento Non so fino a che punto attendibili, comunque.
http://www.bruttastoria.it/dictionary/Alla_cazzo_di_cane.html


----------



## mxyzptlk63

Beh, a parte l'interessante spiegazione, mi pare che l'espressione sia usata un po' dappertutto. Chissà se c'è anche in altre lingue.


----------



## macforever

Conosco una versione, _alla membro di segugio_, che a me fa ridere perché forse pretende di essere più elegante


----------



## Blackman

Conosco un tizio che ne fa sfoggio in latino, _canis cappellae_, ma non so se sia corretto...


----------



## Necsus

Blackman said:


> Conosco un tizio che ne fa sfoggio in latino, _canis cappellae_, ma non so se sia corretto...


Lascito di Sundraw nella discussione 'Detti di corpo':
_In quanto alla versione latina, la domanda andrebbe ovviamente girata nel forum apposito. Io butto lì (e mi fermo qui ) che l'avrei tradotta "mentula canis" "mentulae canis modo" con l'ablativo, significando "ad + accusativo" piuttosto: "in funzione di" "indirizzato a"._

Anche QUI:
_e la prof per tutta risposta:"QUESTA E` UNA AFFERMAZIONE ALLA MENTULA CANIS....PER NON DIRE A PENE DI SEGUGIO..PER NON CADERE NEL VOLGARE E DIRE A CAZZO DI CANE..."_
E altrove nella rete...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Da noi l'espressione si usa, ma quelli che vogliono staccarsi dal gregge dicono con ben maggior finezza (sic) "alla boia d'un giuda".

GS


----------



## olaszinho

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Da noi l'espressione si usa, ma quelli che vogliono staccarsi dal gregge dicono con ben maggior finezza (sic) "alla boia d'un giuda".
> 
> GS


 
Si usa molto anche la frase: "fare una cosa a cazzo", tralasciando cane.


----------



## mxyzptlk63

Grammaticamente sarebbe un complemento di modo, giusto? Ma un complemento di modo che comincia con "a" non è strano? Non mi vengono altri esempi.


----------



## Necsus

Dal Treccani, preposizione _a_:

*4.* Altre relazioni: 
*c.* Modo, maniera: _camminare a occhi bassi_; _suonare a orecchio_; _vendere a contanti_, _acquistare a credito_ _[...] _Soprattutto frequente in locuzioni avv.: _a caso_, _a fatica_, _a capofitto_, _a precipizio_; _a tutto spiano_; e con prep. articolata: _alla cieca_, _alla carlona_; anche per qualificare una moda, uno stile, un costume: _ragionare all’antica_, _vestire all’americana_, _filare all’inglese_, _pagare alla romana._ _[CONTINUA QUI]_


----------



## Giorgino

Io ho sempre sentito solo "*alla* cazzo di cane", anche se trovo "a cazzo di cane" perfettamente intelligibile.


----------



## mara2054

Buonasera.
Il detto "A CAZZO DI CANE" ha una spiegazione scientifica, essa nasce dal fatto che i canidi hanno una morfologia del pene completamente diversa da come la si conosce comunemente nel mondo animale.
Il glande, che è la parte dell'organo con molte terminazioni nervose e quindi la più sensibile, si trova alla base della verga e non all'estremità come nell'uomo e negli altri animali.
Quindi anatomicamente è fatto al contrario... cioè  *a cazzo di cane*.
In natura è una prerogativa solo dei canidi.

Buona serata.
Mariano


----------



## barking fellows

Anche qui diciamo _a cazzo di cane_.




mara2054 said:


> i canidi hanno una morfologia del pene completamente diverso da come la si conosce comunemente nel mondo animale. Il glande, che è la parte dell'organo con molte terminazioni nervose e quindi la più sensibile, si trova alla base della verga e non all'estremità come nell'uomo e negl'altri animali. Quindi anatomicamente è fatto al contrario...



 No-ne


----------



## bearded

mara2054 said:


> anatomicamente è fatto al contrario


Potresti indicare la fonte da cui proviene quest'informazione? Te lo chiedo perché normalmente il glande è conico e questa forma facilita appunto la penetrazione: dunque è molto strano trovarlo ''alla base della verga''. Se fosse vero, questo elemento scientifico spiegherebbe bene il modo di dire. A me risulta che la differenza essenziale col pene umano consista solo nel fatto che, in quello dei cani, c'è la presenza di un osso che garantisce l'erezione. Grazie.


----------



## Calicot

bearded said:


> Potresti indicare la fonte da cui proviene quest'informazione? Te lo chiedo perché normalmente il glande è conico e questa forma facilita appunto la penetrazione: dunque è molto strano trovarlo ''alla base della verga''. Se fosse vero, questo elemento scientifico spiegherebbe bene il modo di dire. A me risulta che la differenza essenziale col pene umano consista solo nel fatto che, in quello dei cani, c'è la presenza di un osso che garantisce l'erezione. Grazie.



Se posso permettermi di rispondere esulando dalla domanda iniziale, in realtà il pene canino non è fatto al contrario: il glande è al suo posto, in cima al pene, solo che ha una forma più allungata rispetto a quello umano e ha una protuberanza globulare alla base (del glande, non del pene intero). Tale protuberanza dopo l'eiaculazione rimane gonfia all'interno della femmina, impedendo l'estrazione dell'organo maschile (i due cani rimangono attaccati nel cosiddetto nodo canino). Confermo la presenza dell'osso penico (baculum).


----------



## mara2054

Anche la tua spiegazione non è corretta perché in punta alla verga non ci sono terminazioni nervose e nemmeno glande ma soltanto mucosa.
Basta fare un controllo visivo (autopsia) per rendersene conto, naturalmente non è necessario un esame autoptico post mortem, ma un esame con i propri occhi appunto autopsia.

Saluti.


----------



## dragonseven

Lasciando stare i commenti sulla forma fatta bene o male di una parte anatomica del cane, che poi, chi ha il diritto di affermare che è fatto male? Funziona, no?! Allora andrà pur bene cosí com'è.  Capirei se si parlasse di zampe...
Secondo me, già la parola «cazzo» viene usata nelle locuzioni per indicare perlopiú «disappunto, nullità, negazione», v. anche _col cazzo, del cazzo, ecc._
La parola «cane» si usa popolarmente al singolare per significati simili ai precedenti e al plurale per indicare «male, avariato», v. anche _da cani, andare ai cani, figlio d'un cane, non esserci un cane, esser trattato come un cane. _
Quindi, per me è una locuzione nata dalla volontà di calcare la mano sul fatto che a proprio parere la cosa è piú che fatta male: «l'hai fatto *a cazzo*», «l'hai fatto *da cani*»  «l'hai fatto *a cazzo*, per giunta, *da cani*»  «l'hai fatto *a cazzo di cane*» = «l'hai fatto *malissimo malissimo e non vale assolutamente nulla e niente, ecco il mio disappunto!*».

Mia opinione.


----------



## mara2054

Se in una rinomata università veterinaria (Messina) i docenti di anatomia animale fanno riferimento a questo tipo spiegazione scientifica per me è plausibile che il detto
provenga da basi anatomiche del membro canino. Inoltre vista la struttura di quest'ultimo che è diversa da come siamo abituati a vedere in natura, basti osservare nella flora, la forma del glande è sempre presente all'apice della verga.
El Perro: El Perro


----------



## symposium

Ci stavo pensando proprio oggi, e sono della stessa identica opinione di Dragon: anche a me la spiegazione più probabile sembra essere che il modo di dire "alla cazzo di cane" sia nato dalla combinazione delle frasi "fatto a cazzo" (cioè fatto non con la testa ma con una parte del corpo "bassa"; si sente dire anche "fatto col culo") e "fatto da cani". Il pene dei cani, concretamente, non c'entra niente. Penso che nessuno si metta a studiare la conformazione anatomica e nervosa dei peni canini per ricavarne un modo di dire popolare e volgare!


----------

